# Pensacola Junior Angler Tournament CANCELED!



## pure bay (Aug 3, 2008)

The Junior Angler tournament rescheduled for this weekend has been canceled due to uncertainty in weather. The tournament will not be rescheduled again for this year (Sorry). Hope to see everybody next year.:


----------

